# Ngayon pa



## AskLang

Hi! pals,

Would you help me with the English equivalent of the following?
Thank you in advance.

A: Bumalik na lang tayo bukas para sa pila.
B: Ngayon pa, ee malapit na tayo.


----------



## doubidoo

A : Let's come back tomorrow for the queue

Bumalik tayo = let's come back.
Bumalik ka = (You) Come back
Bukas = tomorrow
para sa pila = for the queue.

B : Now? But we're (already) close(near)

Though it's not important it's "eh" not "ee".
I can't really trasnalte it  but we use it a lot in Batangas.
They use it also much in Quezon City and some parts of the Philippines.
But not everyone uses it.


----------



## Cracker Jack

AskLang said:


> Hi! pals,
> 
> Would you help me with the English equivalent of the following?
> Thank you in advance.
> 
> A: Bumalik na lang tayo bukas para sa pila.
> B: Ngayon pa, ee malapit na tayo.


 
A: Let's just come back tomorrow for the queue.
B: You mean now, we're getting close./ It's almost our turn.


----------



## doubidoo

Cracker Jack said:


> A: Let's just come tomorrow for the queue.
> B: You mean now, we're getting close./ It's almost our turn.



i knew something was missing with my translations


----------



## biankita

AskLang said:


> A: Bumalik na lang tayo bukas para sa pila.



Roughly translates to "Let's just come back tomorrow for the line."



AskLang said:


> B: Ngayon pa, ee malapit na tayo.



This is kinda like a literal translation: "You say that now, but we're already near." But it generally means "Now? But we're already so close."


----------

